# The Estate Sale Has Addition(pm9x49vt)



## jmh8743 (Apr 22, 2015)

Photo (4)



__ jmh8743
__ Apr 22, 2015





I can see the ad now:
"ESTATE SALE: PM9X49 and JET 13X40 in almost new condition. old guy bought and used very little. Lotsa tooling."

Justification to wife:
the lathe broke. how can I get those rifles ready for sale?
Not again, well you're not getting a new one.
Well, OK, i'll try to make part with the rinky dink mill.
No stupid, order part....... months later

Parts came in, won't work.
order the right ones......2 more months
they sent the same dxxx parts.
Just order a machine, but no new lathe.
"Hello, Matt....."
Mike, have I got a great machine. Be here in 3 weeks.

now you know the story.
(how do I rotate?)


----------



## Franko (Apr 22, 2015)

It happens sometimes when you post a pic taken on a tablet or cell phone.


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 22, 2015)

tnx tried to delete couldn't do that, fixed, you did.


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 22, 2015)

tnx you fixed.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice box you have there.


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 25, 2015)

Photo (5)



__ jmh8743
__ Apr 25, 2015
__ 2





anybody know base tapped hole size? they know how to build a crate.
mike


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 25, 2015)

Very nice. And very large! Maybe someday...

Keep the pics coming. First one I've seen this close up.


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 26, 2015)

Photo (3)



__ jmh8743
__ Apr 13, 2015


















Photo (5)



__ jmh8743
__ Apr 25, 2015
__ 2


















Photo (7)



__ jmh8743
__ Apr 26, 2015





thanks to the members of this forum I anticipated the rotation about lift point and designed frame according. hope this helps future. Jack bolt threads are in base and I have elastomer isolation bearings. but need jack screws in place first.


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 26, 2015)

jack bolts 3/4 X 10


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 27, 2015)

That reminds me of when my 935 arrived... it had the head turned down.  You can move the ram on the base to level it while hanging (do this when the machine is on the ground) if you want... I did and it made me feel a bit better about it hanging... 

Remember that guy is HEAVY... Thankfully it is less of a balance issue to pick up, than a lathe.

Good pics, please keep them coming!


----------



## jmh8743 (Apr 27, 2015)

GA Gyro said:


> That reminds me of when my 935 arrived... it had the head turned down.  You can move the ram on the base to level it while hanging (do this when the machine is on the ground) if you want... I did and it made me feel a bit better about it hanging...
> 
> Remember that guy is HEAVY... Thankfully it is less of a balance issue to pick up, than a lathe.
> 
> Good pics, please keep them coming!


The head is rotated now. Very difficult to manage, but I had assumed weight management would correct. tnx for verification.
Found elastomeric bearings at MSC. The ones I had deformed 50%. Yikes. They're gone.
ready to balance and insert bearings & level. frame worked great. it will dissemble.
Mike


----------



## jmh8743 (May 10, 2015)

DSC_0003



__ jmh8743
__ May 10, 2015



						on the floor
					
















DSC_0007



__ jmh8743
__ May 10, 2015



						rotating toe upward, moving to right
					
















DSC_0008



__ jmh8743
__ May 10, 2015



						lower machine until tie is 3" high, block rear to free height
					
















DSC_0011



__ jmh8743
__ May 10, 2015



						adjust Y axis, check X
					
















DSC_0013



__ jmh8743
__ May 10, 2015



						first chips
					



let me know if pics loaded. I/n very challenged here.


----------



## wrmiller (May 10, 2015)

Very nice mill. Have fun with that thing.


----------



## darkzero (May 11, 2015)

Very nice mill, I want one & have been drooling over it!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 11, 2015)

Nice looking mill, enjoy. Mike


----------



## jmh8743 (May 11, 2015)

Gentlemen,
Thank you for your comments, all. I bought a mill-drill years ago, a JET. I did a lot of useful work with it and all the tools were retained. The chatter was challenging. Just as my prologue suggested, JET lathe replacement parts did not fit and were unfinished.

At my age there is little time to fight unfinished tooling, thus the mill. Also you are forced by big brother to begin spending long accumulated cash. Gave me the idea, so I took my third withdrawal and converted unused assets to cash, including the mill-drill. Matt got the check.

I am now working on the lathe parts. There is an abnormality with the DRO. I will address that later. This forum has helped me a lot.
My thanks,

Mike


----------

